# What's up with Jameis Winston pushing the ref?



## Arrow3 (Nov 22, 2014)

????


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 22, 2014)

Probably just a love tap.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 22, 2014)

If you're Jameis Winston, why wouldn't you just do what you want?  You know you won't be punished.   You know that any attempt to punish you or hold you accountable will be met with thousands of so-called adults calling it "noise, or hate, or grasping at straws".


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 22, 2014)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2276948-florida-states-jameis-winston-pushes-referee-away-vs-bc-doesnt-get-flagged


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2014)

He should have been ejected.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 22, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> He should have been ejected.



Nah. The ref is just a hater and was trying to make FSU lose. #SECbias


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 22, 2014)

Cry babies gonna cry....GO NOLES!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 22, 2014)

I clicked on the CBSsports link and the comments section is full of blithering idiots who don't even know the rules, saying the ref shouldn't be getting is way and let them snap the ball.  Well the rule is, since FSU substituted, then the refs have to hold the snap until the defense substitutes.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 22, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Cry babies gonna cry....GO NOLES!!!



Blithering fools going to blither.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Nah. The ref is just a hater and was trying to make FSU lose. #SECbias



I keep forgetting that. 

Come on, Woodsman. You've seen players ejected for far less than that, i know. He was lucky. Very Lucky.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 22, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Cry babies gonna cry....GO NOLES!!!



Lol


If it was hutson mason they'd be blaming the ref


T


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 22, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> If it was hutson mason they'd be blaming the ref
> ...



R-E-N-T F-R-E-E.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't see how any FSU fan could support him.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 22, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> R-E-N-T F-R-E-E.




Lol

T


----------



## Dub (Nov 22, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Cry babies gonna cry....GO NOLES!!!





Yup.



And punks are gonna punk.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 22, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Lol
> 
> T



Glad you saw the humor and had the humility to laugh.  The other FSU fan in this thread is dead serious and truly believes the tripe he posts.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 22, 2014)

Going to be interesting to see this spin from the FSU faithful on here...


Dude should have been tossed!

You can thank Jimbo for creating this monster..

And yeah... the media is out to get him... Jameis is just an innocent person...  A media target...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2014)

Jimbo's take on it:
He was just excited.
http://espn.go.com/college-football...tate-seminoles-say-contact-official-malicious


----------



## maker4life (Nov 22, 2014)

Just want someone to explain to me why he should have been ejected when the referee in question didn't even feel the need to throw a flag. I don't care what an analyst that wasn't on the field thinks. THE MAN INVOLVED DIDN'T THINK IT WAS EGREGIOUS!

Someone please explain without telling me its a grand conspiracy and Burt Reynolds paid him off.

One logical explanation please. If you all put your little heads together surely you can come up with one.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 22, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Jimbo's take on it:
> He was just excited.
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...tate-seminoles-say-contact-official-malicious



Jimbo could care less.... I'm sorry FSU fans but dang... In the last 20 years has ANYONE seen this type of behavior without discipline???

WIN AT ALL COSTS!

Talk all you want about UGA but THAT desperation has yet to set in... EVEN since 1980...


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 22, 2014)

maker4life said:


> Just want someone to explain to me why he should have been ejected when the referee in question didn't even feel the need to throw a flag. I don't care what an analyst that wasn't on the field thinks. THE MAN INVOLVED DIDN'T THINK IT WAS EGREGIOUS!
> 
> Someone please explain without telling me its a grand conspiracy and Burt Reynolds paid him off.
> 
> One logical explanation please. If you all put your little heads together surely you can come up with one.



The ref looked stunned, like did that just really happen.  There are strict rules about players making contact with refs and he pushed the ref twice, not accidentally.


----------



## GAGE (Nov 22, 2014)

Arrow3 said:


> I don't see how any FSU fan could support him.



You will hear they do not care  for him, or  support him, and the next thing out of their mouth is just win baby!
He is one talented box of rocks though.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 22, 2014)

Yea I can't believe ref didn't throw a flag at the very least.
But it's even more evidence he has zero respect for authority, even on the football field.


----------



## maker4life (Nov 22, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> The ref looked stunned, like did that just really happen.  There are strict rules about players making contact with refs and he pushed the ref twice, not accidentally.



And ref didn't think he violated those strict rules.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 22, 2014)

maker4life said:


> Just want someone to explain to me why he should have been ejected when the referee in question didn't even feel the need to throw a flag. I don't care what an analyst that wasn't on the field thinks. THE MAN INVOLVED DIDN'T THINK IT WAS EGREGIOUS!
> 
> Someone please explain without telling me its a grand conspiracy and Burt Reynolds paid him off.
> 
> One logical explanation please. If you all put your little heads together surely you can come up with one.



No one is Sports can touch an official...

Well except Winston without getting in trouble... 

Funny how he gets away with everything in Trailerhassy...


----------



## maker4life (Nov 22, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> No one is Sports can touch an official...
> 
> Well except Winston without getting in trouble...
> 
> Funny how he gets away with everything in Trailerhassy...



So you're going with Burt Reynolds paid him off?


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 22, 2014)

maker4life said:


> And ref didn't think he violated those strict rules.



Can you hear yourself?  is there any part of the rulebook that allows for a players to push a ref intentionally?   Because a ref was too stunned, like as in "did that just really happen", to pull a flag that second, does that make what he did legal?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 22, 2014)

maker4life said:


> So you're going with Burt Reynolds paid him off?



So you are going with... It's OK? Nothing wrong there...


Take your blinders off! Jeez... FSU is just plain silly now a days...

Your bus is going to crash harder than ODR's... Desperation has REALLY set in..


----------



## Throwback (Nov 22, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Can you hear yourself?  is there any part of the rulebook that allows for a players to push a ref intentionally?   Because a ref was too stunned, like as in "did that just really happen to pull a flag that second, does that make what he did legal?



Ref too stunned to pull a flag.  
None of the other ones pulled one either I guess they were just dumbstruck by Winston's magical powers



Lol



T


----------



## maker4life (Nov 22, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Can you hear yourself?  is there any part of the rulebook that allows for a players to push a ref intentionally?   Because a ref was too stunned, like as in "did that just really happen", to pull a flag that second, does that make what he did legal?



Can you hear yourself? You want so bad for one guy to get nailed that you're saying a paid official was to stunned to do his job. That's  just ridiculous. Those guys don't get stunned, starstruck or intimated!! He's the one with ALL of the control. He didnt feel like it should have been called and that eats you alive to the point that you've said his whole career is a sham.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 22, 2014)

You guys are right, nothing to see here, these are not the droids you're looking for.  Every major network is out to get Jameis Winston, he was only out to give the ref a hug, twice and stumbled twice and had to brace himself against twice.  

I see your argument now, if you punch your wife in the mouth and she doesn't call the police, you really didn't punch her, even if you did in public and everyone saw you.


----------



## maker4life (Nov 22, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> You guys are right, nothing to see here, these are not the droids you're looking for.  Every major network is out to get Jameis Winston, he was only out to give the ref a hug, twice and stumbled twice and had to brace himself against twice.
> 
> I see your argument now, if you punch your wife in the mouth and she doesn't call the police, you really didn't punch her, even if you did in public and everyone saw you.



Problem is the ref is the police.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 22, 2014)

Mike Pereira is part of the vast conspiracy against the poor, embattled JW.  From Pereira of Fox Sports.  



> Contact with an official can clearly lead to an ejection. Webster was doing his job, which was to hold the snap until the referee cleared him in this situation. Winston clearly pushes him out of the way so he can get the snap off.
> That's a foul, folks.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 22, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Mike Pereira is part of the vast conspiracy against the poor, embattled JW.  From Pereira of Fox Sports.



Rent free


T


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 22, 2014)

maker4life said:


> Problem is the ref is the police.



I guess that would make the NCAA the District Attorney, so what happens if the NCAA reviews the tape and decides he did break the law and should be suspended.  Would you then admit he did something wrong?  No of course not.

Dave Cutaia a rules expert from ESPN said:

'in my opinion that was a 15 yard penalty and he should have been ejected, any forcible contact from a player to a ref should result in an ejection.'


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 22, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Rent free
> 
> 
> T



  Originality is not your strong suit is it?  

L


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2014)

I've seen the refs get shoved a whole lot more than that when trying to determine who has the ball at the bottom of a pile.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 23, 2014)

One day he's gonna push the wrong person and they gonna bust him right in the nose!!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2014)

J





SpotandStalk said:


> I've seen the refs get shoved a whole lot more than that when trying to determine who has the ball at the bottom of a pile.



Saw that exact thing in the Tennessee bulldogs game last night against the missouri tigers. 



T


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 23, 2014)

Good grief. maker4life I don't know that it's worth the effort anymore. They won't be happy unless he's burned at the stake on the courthouse square in Athens.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 23, 2014)

Arrow3 said:


> I don't see how any FSU fan could support him.



He is a disgrace and it seems he is looked after all the time. FSU  will do anything to win. This is proven by the blind eye they have when it comes to this guy.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 23, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Funny how he gets away with everything in Trailerhassy...



Trailerhassy? Tallahassee demographically is a Northern city where most people live in subdivisions and site built homes. Your ignorant comment makes it sound like Tallahassee is a typical rural Southern small town made up of NASCAR fans, drunks and SEC fans which it is not. Tallahassee is in fact a very liberal and urban place so please stop confusing it with where you live.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 23, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Trailerhassy? Tallahassee demographically is a Northern city where most people live in subdivisions and site built homes. Your ignorant comment makes it sound like Tallahassee is a typical rural Southern small town made up of NASCAR fans, drunks and SEC fans which it is not. Tallahassee is in fact a very liberal and urban place so please stop confusing it with where you live.



Nice spin!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2014)

Throwback said:


> J
> 
> Saw that exact thing in the Tennessee bulldogs game last night against the missouri tigers.
> 
> ...



Too bad those Bulldogs couldn't throw the bomb early. 


Dadgummit.


----------



## maker4life (Nov 23, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> I guess that would make the NCAA the District Attorney, so what happens if the NCAA reviews the tape and decides he did break the law and should be suspended.  Would you then admit he did something wrong?  No of course not.
> 
> Dave Cutaia a rules expert from ESPN said:
> 
> 'in my opinion that was a 15 yard penalty and he should have been ejected, any forcible contact from a player to a ref should result in an ejection.'



If the referee would have called a penalty then so be it. But you have now gone to the point of believing FSU controls the referees. What a college football team and a twenty year old QB is doing to you is scary. I've got a number you can call to get you some help.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 23, 2014)

Jimbo's job gets easier when JW leaves. He can spend more time coaching and less time on damage control. Although the coaching part may actually get tougher without him.
Sorry FSU fans, but Winston's integrity has flatlined. I really hope this guy's NFL career crashes and burns.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 23, 2014)

maker4life said:


> Just want someone to explain to me why he should have been ejected when the referee in question didn't even feel the need to throw a flag. I don't care what an analyst that wasn't on the field thinks. THE MAN INVOLVED DIDN'T THINK IT WAS EGREGIOUS!
> 
> Someone please explain without telling me its a grand conspiracy and Burt Reynolds paid him off.
> 
> One logical explanation please. If you all put your little heads together surely you can come up with one.



We all know JW is a loose cannon but watching that replay I thought JW had business to attend to and barney needed to get out of the way asap. Wonder if the whistle had just blown?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 23, 2014)

Thug and daddy dumbo..er..jimbo promotes it


----------



## alphachief (Nov 23, 2014)

Nothing that any old school, hardcore, QB wouldn't have done.  Get the heck out of my way, we got a game to win.  I love it!


----------



## maker4life (Nov 23, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Nothing that any old school, hardcore, QB wouldn't have done.  Get the heck out of my way, we got a game to win.  I love it!



And when Brett Favre  or Peyton does it these same clowns call him a warrior!


----------



## alphachief (Nov 23, 2014)

maker4life said:


> And when Brett Favre  or Peyton does it these same clowns call him a warrior!



These guys...like their teams...are a bunch of panty wearing sissies.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 23, 2014)

Jameis Winston is a thug. End story


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 23, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Jameis Winston is a thug. End story



Yep. Worthless thug.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 23, 2014)

Sad for Winston, since Fisher is making sure the rules don't apply to him he's headed for real trouble in his future. Its the learning process all males go thru "boy learning to be a man"


----------



## alphachief (Nov 23, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Sad for Winston, since Fisher is making sure the rules don't apply to him he's headed for real trouble in his future. Its the learning process all males go thru "boy learning to be a man"



Your on drugs.  Jimbo wouldn't stand behind him if he didn't have faith in Jameis's true character.  Not the the character the media or biases fans from other teams claim...his true character.  This young man has a tremendous future ahead of him and he'll be fine.


----------



## kingdawg (Nov 23, 2014)

One day ole winston's luck will run out, but hey he can change a letter on all his FSU's caps to FSC....Florida State Corrections


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 23, 2014)

All right guys leave the personal stuff out of the discussion.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 23, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Your on drugs.  Jimbo wouldn't stand behind him if he didn't have faith in Jameis's true character.  Not the the character the media or biases fans from other teams claim...his true character.  This young man has a tremendous future ahead of him and he'll be fine.


----------



## Atchafalaya (Nov 23, 2014)

maker4life said:


> And when Brett Favre  or Peyton does it these same clowns call him a warrior!



I don't believe Brett Favre or Peyton Manning had anywhere close to the character issues (theft, rape, etc.) that Jameis Winston has had in their college careers.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 23, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Your on drugs.  Jimbo wouldn't stand behind him if he didn't have faith in Jameis's true character.  Not the the character the media or biases fans from other teams claim...his true character.  This young man has a tremendous future ahead of him and he'll be fine.



This is a prime example of the win at all cost attitude with Fisher and Fla St....truley sad that Winston will be the one holding the bag in the prison system


----------



## maker4life (Nov 23, 2014)

Atchafalaya said:


> I don't believe Brett Favre or Peyton Manning had anywhere close to the character issues (theft, rape, etc.) that Jameis Winston has had in their college careers.



Favre just takes pictures of his junk and sends it out to women who didn't care to see it and Peyton sits naked on the faces of women again who didn't want him to. Of course the same rules don't apply. 

Not to mention Favre is a known drug addict on top of being a pervert. Of course again the Jamies rules don't apply.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 23, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> This is a prime example of the win at all cost attitude with Fisher and Fla St....truley sad that Winston will be the one holding the bag in the prison system



burden on society... Way to teach'm there dumbo fisher


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 23, 2014)

Atchafalaya said:


> I don't believe Brett Favre or Peyton Manning had anywhere close to the character issues (theft, rape, etc.) that Jameis Winston has had in their college careers.



Oh they will spin this...


----------



## Atchafalaya (Nov 23, 2014)

maker4life said:


> Favre just takes pictures of his junk and sends it out to women who didn't care to see it and Peyton sits naked on the faces of women again who didn't want him to. Of course the same rules don't apply.
> 
> Not to mention Favre is a known drug addict on top of being a pervert. Of course again the Jamies rules don't apply.



Go read my post again. I specifically stated " in their college careers". Neither Favre or Manning caused as many incidents as Winston has during college. How can you FSU guys seriously excuse his conduct?


----------



## paulpaul (Nov 23, 2014)

Jimbo and fsu are all about winning and making money!! They dont care about anything else. Jimbo doesn't care about JW....if he did he would have benched him and disciplined him. Jimbo's job is not just coaching its also teaching a young man how to act. I hold Jimbo and FSU at fault more than anything. How many times has he been in trouble with the law and team rules...yet he is still playing. He is probably the best QB in the nation but he still has to folllow the rules. Watch and see when JW goes to pros and gets a multi million dollar contract he will crash and burn!


----------



## maker4life (Nov 23, 2014)

Atchafalaya said:


> Go read my post again. I specifically stated " in their college careers". Neither Favre or Manning caused as many incidents as Winston has during college. How can you FSU guys seriously excuse his conduct?


----------



## Atchafalaya (Nov 23, 2014)

maker4life said:


>



That is exactly what Jimbo will do when he finds out Jameis doesn't declare early for the draft.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 23, 2014)

He should have been tossed, anyone else and it would have happened. 

Call him Ja-mess Hernandez... We'll find out soon enough who he shoots and where the bodies are buried... 

I really hope that Bama get's a shot at him...

Roll Tide!!


----------



## The Longhunter (Nov 23, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> No one is Sports can touch an official...
> 
> Well except Winston without getting in trouble...
> 
> Funny how he gets away with everything in Trailerhassy...





> The announcers laughed and called what Winston did priceless. Winston later said, "It was a fast-tempo play and I was just trying to get up under there and let it ride."



Never seen any game where you could touch an official and no major penalty.  Even soccer has that rule.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 23, 2014)

Atchafalaya said:


> That is exactly what Jimbo will do when he finds out Jameis doesn't declare early for the draft.



Dude is a waste draft pick. He ain't gonna amount to nothing playing QB in the NFL.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 23, 2014)

Is it true that the FSU team pictures were taken from both the front and the side?


----------



## Atchafalaya (Nov 23, 2014)

bullgator said:


> Is it true that the FSU team pictures were taken from both the front and the side?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 23, 2014)

looked like a nudge


----------



## maker4life (Nov 23, 2014)

http://floridastate.247sports.com/Bolt/ACC-comments-on-ref-incident-with-Winston-33210936

Of course I'm sure they're a part of the keep Jamies clean conspiracy.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 23, 2014)

maker4life said:


> http://floridastate.247sports.com/Bolt/ACC-comments-on-ref-incident-with-Winston-33210936
> 
> Of course I'm sure they're a part of the keep Jamies clean conspiracy.



I am surprised by their take on it, but that pretty much settles it.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2014)

So not only the officials are scared of Winston but the ACC is too?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2014)

Like I said back at post #10, he was lucky. The ref let it go, and now the ACC let it go. Not much else to be said.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 24, 2014)

He couldn't get away with that kinda stuff in the SEC.
We all know he's the ACC's darling.


----------



## brittthomas (Nov 24, 2014)

Official should have been in front of center, play-clock was running, defense already had their subs in. All that equals wrong place, wrong time for the official.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 24, 2014)

brittthomas said:


> Official should have been in front of center, play-clock was running, defense already had their subs in. All that equals wrong place, wrong time for the official.



The officials control the game not the players or coaches!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 24, 2014)

That was a call for the official to make or not to make.  He chose not to, so he must have felt it didn't deserve a flag.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 24, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Your on drugs.  Jimbo wouldn't stand behind him if he didn't have faith in Jameis's true character.  Not the the character the media or biases fans from other teams claim...his true character.  This young man has a tremendous future ahead of him and he'll be fine.



This may be the most homer quote I have ever seen on here. And that is saying a lot!!

Come on, you can believe that the kid is a winner and that he is tough and even that he has the skill set for a NFL career, but character?!?!?!?

This is an alleged rapist, a kid who steals crab legs, a kid who yells foul things in public??

The home town that once had banners and such for this kid has turned its back on him, for goodness sake!!

http://www.thepostgame.com/blog/dish/201409/jameis-winston-has-disgraced-his-hometown 

The guys is a thug, period. He wins games but I would never want to see him in a UGA uniform.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 24, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> That was a call for the official to make or not to make.  He chose not to, so he must have felt it didn't deserve a flag.



This.  I didn't get to see the game, because I was laying new floors in the house, but I have friend who was at the game and it happened right in front of him.

According to him, the ref never stood over the ball like he is supposed to do to give the defense time to sub.  The Oline got in position and Winston ran up to snap the ball while the defense was out of position (I believe the subs had been made) like a qb is supose to do.  Once he got under center, the ref tried to wedge himself in between.

The ref knew what was going on and knew that a flag was not needed, because he was the one out of position.  There were other officials on the field and they didn't feel a flag was warranted.  You know what that tells me?  It tells me that the people who were actually affected by what went on on the field didn't think it was near as big a deal as the buzzards that circle looking for any little thing to jump on and blow waaaay out of proportion.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 24, 2014)

All right anymore personal remarks from anyone and it disappears.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 24, 2014)

Palmetto said:


> This may be the most homer quote I have ever seen on here. And that is saying a lot!!
> 
> Come on, you can believe that the kid is a winner and that he is tough and even that he has the skill set for a NFL career, but character?!?!?!?
> 
> ...



So you look at JW through the prism of rape...I look at JW through the prism of an innocent young man being falsely accused of rape.  If you remove that from the conversation, you expect me to call him a thug and think he has no future just because he stole some crab legs and yelled something vulgar in public???  If that's the case...you got a pretty broad definition of thug that could apply to about half the youth right now (regardless of race).  Has he done some stupid things...sure.  Is he a thug with no future...no, and the thought that he is is laughable.  In fact, I'd love to see how all those throwing stones his way would get by if they had been falsely accused of rape and had their reputation drug through the mud.  Lastly...if he keeps his nose clean until he leaves FSU (this year or next)...he's gonna have NFL teams lining up to have him as their QB.  I think he'll be a great NFL QB and I'll cheer for whoever is lucky enough to sign him.  Thats got nothing to do with being a homer and everything to do with not falling into the lynch mob mentality the press and fans from other schools have perpetuated.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm glad that my team has a QB man enough to not be pushed around by ignorant Refs who don't know where to stand! Thank you Winston for standing up for our team and getting the win.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 24, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Lets try this again since the mods seem to not be consistent in determining what's a personal attack and what isn't (by the way...it's only college football...none of it's personal)
> 
> So you look at JW through the prism of rape...I look at JW through the prism of an innocent young man being falsely accused of rape.  If you remove that from the conversation, you expect me to call him a thug and think he has no future just because he stole some crab legs and yelled something vulgar in public???  If that's the case...you got a pretty broad definition of thug that could apply to about half the youth right now (regardless of race).  Has he done some stupid things...sure.  Is he a thug with no future...no, and the thought that he is is laughable.  In fact, I'd love to see how all those throwing stones his way would get by if they had been falsely accused of rape and had their reputation drug through the mud.  Lastly...if he keeps his nose clean until he leaves FSU (this year or next)...he's gonna have NFL teams lining up to have him as their QB.  I think he'll be a great NFL QB and I'll cheer for whoever is lucky enough to sign him.  Thats got nothing to do with being a homer and everything to do with not falling into the lynch mob mentality the press and fans from other schools have perpetuated.





 GIFSoup


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 24, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Lets try this again since the mods seem to not be consistent in determining what's a personal attack and what isn't (by the way...it's only college football...none of it's personal)
> 
> So you look at JW through the prism of rape...I look at JW through the prism of an innocent young man being falsely accused of rape.  If you remove that from the conversation, you expect me to call him a thug and think he has no future just because he stole some crab legs and yelled something vulgar in public???  If that's the case...you got a pretty broad definition of thug that could apply to about half the youth right now (regardless of race).  Has he done some stupid things...sure.  Is he a thug with no future...no, and the thought that he is is laughable.  In fact, I'd love to see how all those throwing stones his way would get by if they had been falsely accused of rape and had their reputation drug through the mud.  Lastly...if he keeps his nose clean until he leaves FSU (this year or next)...he's gonna have NFL teams lining up to have him as their QB.  I think he'll be a great NFL QB and I'll cheer for whoever is lucky enough to sign him.  Thats got nothing to do with being a homer and everything to do with not falling into the lynch mob mentality the press and fans from other schools have perpetuated.


Again I respect his ability to win and his never lose attitude. but how you can not see this guy for the punk that he is is mind blowing.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 24, 2014)

Palmetto said:


> Again I respect his ability to win and his never lose attitude. but how you can not see this guy for the punk that he is is mind blowing.



Again, take away the rape allegation (viewing him as innocent), the rest are just really really stupid, boneheaded things that make me want to scream, but it's not nearly as bad as alot of people here make it seem.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 26, 2014)

Saw this on another forum and although I find what is going on in Ferguson terrible I thought this was funny


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 26, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Saw this on another forum and although I find what is going on in Ferguson terrible I thought this was funny



I don't care who ya are, that's funny.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 26, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I don't care who ya are, that's funny.



x two


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 26, 2014)

I hate to laugh but I did LOL.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 26, 2014)

And now this. I assume this is the infamous BB Gun from his incident on campus.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 26, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Saw this on another forum and although I find what is going on in Ferguson terrible I thought this was funny







At least his pants are around his waist.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

The first one me spit my fig newton on my keyboard.


----------

